# Prostate trouble, watch this video



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

And the ones he recommends.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Interesting..........

The trouble is that I am always sceptical of American medical people. They seem to be always trying be the new Louis Pasteur and "discover" fantastic cures for things. Our doctors do some research and publish it, if it is any good, in the Lancet and await a peer review. It was encouraging, though, that there was a double blind trial albeit with a small number of people. I wonder if we can get Michael Mosely to do some research into it. At the end of the day, I suppose, a bit of fasting will do no one (unless they are diabetic) any harm.


----------

